# Elder Scrolls RP interest check



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Don't suppose anyone would be interested in me writing up an Elder Scrolls RP?

If yes:

Any ideas on the setting? What time period? What location in the Elder Scrolls universe would you like to see would you like to see?

Any particular storylines you'd like to be involved in?


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

I thought of this a while ago, maybe set around the begining of the civil war in Skyrim. This could either be the main story, or simply something happening in the background.


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

I've never done RPing before but I would be interested. I like the idea of it being set at beginning of the Skyrim civil war but I wouldn't really want that as the main story.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

maybe something iike the oblivion crisis but not just cyrodil either that or another civil war instead of just stormcloak vs imperials its the whole of skyrim sometime after the game is based.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Perhaps it could be set during the time of the Camoran Usurper...or perhaps in the time of the Red Year, those seem like intriguing times.

Edit: Or how about the set during the Great war between the Empire and the Second Aldmeri Dominion...perhaps a band of smugglers having to content with both sides whilst smuggling illicit cargo (and perhaps Altmer dissidents)


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

or maybe during when nords rebelled against dragons and everyon is either a nord or dragon priests


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Perhaps, though I think the Dragonborn expansion might elaborate that further. I've no doubt those were intriguing times (with so many Dragons around it has to be)

Edit: Personally I like the freedom of choice you get in the Elder Scrolls games, perhaps I smell a bit of time travel happening (it is Tamriel, anything can happen)


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes yes yes yes yes yes yes yes. Yes yes yes. Yes.

Interesting periods: 
-Arrival of the Nedes 
-Fall of the Dwemer
-Game events (Oblivion Crisis? Corprus plague? Creation of the Dawnguard?)
-White-Gold/Aldmeri/Great War:
-Events in Summerset Isles
-Fall of the Dark Brotherhood
-Events in Cyrodiil
-The Red Year
-etc.

You can't go badly wrong, assuming you know the lore. I have to say, I think it's a much stronger starting point, lore-wise, for an RP than 40k. You may have less variety, but much less has been explored and we know more of the little bits of the lore. And it doesn't have to be made utterly grimdark. 

As for the location, anything explored in-game would be a hellish ton more easy to use than anything not, unless the GM has played Arena and can actually make anything out of it. So go for Morrowind, Cyrodiil or Skyrim for ease. Of course, once TESO hits, even more of the world would be usable. I may have to start one after TESO.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Interest? Check.

I would say make things up about the post-skyrim thing (vs the elves), but thats not gonna happen so I say the first war-thing against the elves... the one that made them eventually sign a treaty.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

It's settled then, the RP will take place during the Great War. The characters will be a part of a band of smugglers active during the time. The areas explored will include Cyrodiil, Mainland Morrowind and Skyrim. Further details will be added on the finished RP...who knows, a few surprises may be in store.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

well count me inn now that i have my novel for homework out of the way.
when can we expect to see this up and running sometime january/february or later?


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Count me in. I will play, though I may have to get something a bit less normal happening. You will likely come to know in due course what I mean.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Excellent! I'm in.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Hopefully it'll be up by tonight


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Farseer Ulthris said:


> Hopefully it'll be up by tonight


 Speedy.


----------



## Noise Marine (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm in on this if there's still room. With that said, take my interest with a grain of salt since I may or may not be able to participate.


----------

